# Scared.. for my life.



## 21967 (Nov 6, 2005)

I.. do not know if I have IBS.. I am going to the doctor this morning.. Though, awhile back on September 26th, 10 days after I turned 19, something happened, not to me physically, but mentally. (Girlfriend cheating on me.) I was sent into a barrel roll. Well, for the next week, anything I tried to eat sat heavy on my stomach and I'd feel as if I have to puke, but I couldn't, so I'd FORCE myself too. Well, after that things got abit better, but around a week ago, I couldn't go to the bathroom.. I'd try and strain till finally a day or two ago I took a laxative and an enema. Well, it helped, but I still have the stomach pain and bloating sometimes when I eat. My fecal matter is STILL watery with very small chunks. I'm scared.. I've looked up some stuff, and it could be anything from IBS, to Cancer, to an Ulcer.. I'm so scared about what I'll find out at the hospital...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Cancer of the G.I. tract is rare under 45years old but get the test done to be diagnose IBSer.It's a strart.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, it is scary before you have a dianosis but you have to remember that IBS can be brought on by a stressful event in your life and serious conditions like cancer while not unheard of are rare in younger people. Also remember that you upset your digestive system for a while and it may just take a while to recover properly from it. If you are still stressed and upset about your girlfriend (ex?) then that could be why the problem is continuing too. Make sure you see your doctor though and good luck. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## 21967 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, I didn't go today, my family wants to see if it is just an after affect of taking the laxative, then enema, and then drinking alot of prune juice. Because I took the laxative, (exlax) and it takes 6 to 12 hours to work. Well, four hours in I got jumpy, took the enema, and then I drank a big glass of prune juice. Though, I talked to my sisters fiance and he said it sounds like I have a bacterial infection. Well, here it to hoping, keep your fingers crossed. I'm still stressed alot, I keep worrying about it being something extremely bad, though my family tells me not to worry. To get over that hump when I get there, and yes, I'm still with the girl. I'm stressed over that too because I am trying to rake up money to turn this long distance thing to close distance. Though with this.. coming up and all the possibilities that possibility is getting narrower.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, you could just have an infection. I think you should go and see a doctor but it's up to you in the end I guess. Good luck with your girlfriend. I hope everything turns out the way you both want it to


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

voicejail hello and welcome


----------

